# 10 Absolutely Worst Foods to Eat



## Meanderer (Jun 29, 2014)

[h=1]10 Absolutely Worst Foods to Eat[/h]http://science.howstuffworks.com/sc...s/10-absolutely-worst-foods-to-eat.htm#page=0


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2014)

NOW, What am I gonna eat ?  (For one thing, I wouldn't touch oleo with an 11 foot pole.

 Somebody said that it's one atom away from plastic.  We use only real butter in this household and always have.)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2014)

Falcon said:


> NOW, What am I gonna eat ?  (For one thing, I wouldn't touch oleo with an 11 foot pole.
> 
> Somebody said that it's one atom away from plastic.  We use only real butter in this household and always have.)



According to Snopes.com, this is a mixture of true and false information.  The Butter Truth: http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/butter.asp


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

I disagree with much of this. We went back to natural foods (as much as possible) many years ago, and have made the effort to learn about what we eat. We will not eat oleo, margarine, or vegetable shortening ( which are pretty much the same thing). No artificial sweeteners either.

But we do use whole milk and whole milk products. The saturated  fat in milk is actually good for you. 

We limit processed meats but do eat bacon and sausage fairly often.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I disagree with much of this. We went back to natural foods (as much as possible) many years ago, and have made the effort to learn about what we eat. We will not eat oleo, margarine, or vegetable shortening ( which are pretty much the same thing). No artificial sweeteners either.
> 
> But we do use whole milk and whole milk products. The saturated  fat in milk is actually good for you.
> 
> We limit processed meats but do eat bacon and sausage fairly often.



I agree that we have to work through the mountain of facts and make the best choices we can.  I read about your garden in "What are you eating" and it sounds like a winner!


----------

